# Network Blank with OS X 10.5.6



## uberfan (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had intermittent problems with my MacBook with regards to it "seeing" the 3 other computers in my home network (2 Windows XP and 1 Vista) but now nothing shows up at all under Network.

Interestingly enough, I used Finder to open a recent folder which then caused Network to see that one computer for awhile but now the folder has disappeared from "Recent Folders" and the computer has disappeared from the Network once more so now it is completely blank.

To clarify I can access the shared folders from the PCs but I cannot access the PCs from the MacBook.

I've been trying to figure this out for awhile now but it wasn't a huge emergency because sometimes it "saw" the other computers just fine.  Now that it can't see any of them it's become quite urgent since I now use my Mac for almost anything.

I am connected via AirPort Extreme and my router is a Linksys WRT54G (firmware version 4.21.1)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 15, 2009)

Recycle the power on the Linksys router to see if that helps.


----------

